# Recipe to fill marrowbone



## dweber5 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello, I recently bought a marrowbone from Petsmart that has a hard maple syrup concoction stuffed into it that took my corgi quite a while to get licked out as the bone is fairly long. Does anyone have a recipe similar to that stuff to restuff the marrowbone? Preferrably something that isn't soft and will take her awhile to work out again and not frozen. I've been looking all over the internet and can't find out what they used to fill them.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

be careful, those bones you get from places like petsmart are prepared, meaning cooked. those bones have a big potential to splinter. try raw meaty bones, theyre WAY cheaper, and last a lot longer.


----------



## Chupa Cabras (Aug 31, 2007)

or just get soup bones from the supermarket. I give them to my lab raw, and he cleans them out in a few hours then rolls them around on the hardwood floor like a toy...my house looks like an archeologist dig site


----------



## dweber5 (Feb 16, 2008)

She's a pretty small dog, Welsh Corgi, and I usually get the medium bones. She's got a really sensitive stomach. If I give her anything raw she gets sick, diarrhea for a day, and won't eat again for about 24 hours. So I gotta be pretty careful what she eats. Any kind of people food makes her sick sick sick.  The petsmart bones seem to work the best. Since I buy the medium ones rather than the small dog ones she hasn't been able to do much other than gnaw on the edges. I just like the filled ones as she seems to like these the best, but was looking for what they used to fill them as to reuse bones a few times before chucking them.


----------



## fuzzie (Jul 6, 2007)

I might just be a fool, but I'm having a tough time beleiving that your dog cannot eat raw food but she can eat the goo in petsore toys. Meat is not "people food", it is real dog food. what kind of food is she on?

and for your chewing needs, I think a kong with either kong treats in it (refillable, not dangerous), or a kibble/peanutbutter/ cheese whiz stuffing. the second is probably tastier and more inviting, but not for a sensetive stomach.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

fuzzie said:


> I might just be a fool, but I'm having a tough time beleiving that your dog cannot eat raw food but she can eat the goo in petsore toys. Meat is not "people food", it is real dog food. what kind of food is she on?
> 
> and for your chewing needs, I think a kong with either kong treats in it (refillable, not dangerous), or a kibble/peanutbutter/ cheese whiz stuffing. the second is probably tastier and more inviting, but not for a sensetive stomach.


im on the same page with you there fuzzie, with the kong. i was going to suggest that. but without cheese wiz. i would use natural peanut butter. my girls love it a lot, and its a lot healthier, less sodium and sugars. one of my danes has a sensitive belly (my younger one) and shes ok with raw bones. what you will find is maybe the first day or 2 she might have loose stool. thats ok. it doesnt mean its making her sick. shes just adjusting. meaty bones shouldnt bother her, just rich meats like venisin, duck, etc. table scraps WILL give your dog upsets. its not good for ANY dog. i think youre confusing raw meats getting your dog "sick" as opposed to adjusting. its common to have diarrhea. it doesnt mean theyre sick.


----------



## dweber5 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have one of those weird dogs that doesn't even like peanut butter. I've tried the organic natural peanut butters and I've tried the Jiff-type peanut butters. No-go. Doesn't even like honey, and the german shephard my parents had LOVED honey.

She just eats her kibble. I feed her Nutro as I've always had good luck with it.

It's hard finding things that'll agree with her. I've boughten treats for her before at pet bakeries. Most things like that will give her diarrhea. I never give her the pet store "goo" that comes in those spray cans as it's just gross and kinda stinks. The stuff I was mentioning is actually a solid filler in bones that she can lick out. I'll have to look around some more to see if I can find something similar to that or just say oh well and just throw it away and buy a new one when she's got it emptied.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

The stuffing in the marrow bones is icky, processed "goo," too.  

I'm curious what the circumstances were when you tried raw? What have you tried to give your dog that was raw (ex. chicken necks, marrow bones)? When did you give your dog raw (ex. after eating kibble)?

I'm thinking that perhaps if you adjust what and when you feed your dog raw the problems may be eliminated. I'd even suggest some natural, plain canned pumpkin and a prebiotic/enzyme supplement to help with digestion. I, too, am having a hard time believing that your dog's system is kicking back natural, healthy, species-appropriate food over pet store junk food.


----------

